# Recommended Vincenzo Righini recordings



## rilwen (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking to add some Righini works to my tiny music collection. Could you recommend some recordings?
I've heard Diana Damrau singing his arias in the Mozart, Salieri, Rihini collection and it left me breathless. However, if there's a choice, I slightly prefer listening to full compositions.

I'll be very grateful for your help!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rilwen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to add some Righini works to my tiny music collection. Could you recommend some recordings?
> I've heard Diana Damrau singing his arias in the Mozart, Salieri, Rihini collection and it left me breathless. However, if there's a choice, I slightly prefer listening to full compositions.
> ...


One of the best database resource;

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...795D150?name_id1=10137&name_role1=1&bcorder=1

:tiphat:


----------

